# NW Indiana Wood Sources



## Steve_B (Oct 30, 2009)

Anyone know of any wood sources in NW Indiana or lower Michigan. I'm near South Bend. Thanks.


----------



## Marc5 (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi Steve,

If you are looking for rough stock Johnsons Workbench in South Bend has a nice selection and I picked up some sweet cherry and quarter sawn Oak from Reberly located in Buchanan Mich. Reberly is on this site.


----------



## Julian (Sep 30, 2008)

craigslist is my main source of hardwood. There are tons of posts about hardwood for sale from small mills in Michigan.


----------



## upickhardwoods (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi Steve,
We might be a little to far away but we are located 7 miles north of Kendallville Indiana. Please visit our Website for more info. We have set this store up for the Woodworker, Hobbist, contractor you can purchase as little or s much as you like. The inventory is very well stocked with great quality material.


----------



## pete79 (Oct 20, 2009)

http://eberlywoods.com/


----------



## reberly (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks Marc5 and pete79 What are you looking for Steve?
Rich


----------



## Steve_B (Oct 30, 2009)

Nothing in particular. Just a good local resource to buy from. You aren't too far way so I'll have to pay you a visit for my next project. Kendallville is a bit far for the size projects I do. Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## buroak (Sep 28, 2011)

Steve if you are still shopping for lumber try INDIANA URBAN LUMBER in Warsaw. I have kiln dried hardwood lumber for $2.50 per BDFT. also a web page indianaurbanlumber.com


----------



## TheJBitt (Jan 14, 2013)

Talk about resurrecting a old post… Does anyone know what happened to Bill? I recently moved to Warsaw, IN and I've been looking for a good lumber source. It would be amazing to find something here in town..

Wibles u-pick looks to be about an hour away, so that's an option, but if anyone has any other suggestions for mills near here, I'm open.

Thanks guys!


----------



## DanielS (Feb 4, 2013)

There is contact info here; http://www.indianaforestproducts.com/companyProfile.php?companyID=1651


----------



## Woodmaster1 (Apr 26, 2011)

LL johnson's workbench in South Bend would not be that far. They an excellent selection of hardwood and exotic wood at reasonable prices. I use ll Johnson and wibles for my hardwood.


----------



## TheJBitt (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks Daniel. That is the same number I found on google, but the address is different. I haven't gotten anyone to pick up that phone number, but maybe I'll pass by the address and take a look because it is so close to me.

Woodmaster, I'll probably check LL Johnson's whenever I need exotics, but I should be able to get all the local species I need right here in Warsaw. If anyone else is looking near here, I've also found Gary Greene (urban forester/sawyer) in north Webster. He has a great selection of domestic woods.


----------



## Woodmaster1 (Apr 26, 2011)

There is one I forgot to mention. I have only used them once a long time ago and that is Holmes lumber in Columbia city which is about 15 minutes from Warsaw. Pike lumber in Akron, In could be another source.


----------



## ChipByrd (Feb 14, 2013)

Here are a couple alternatives:

http://www.hickoryandoak.com
http://www.wiblesupickhardwoods.com


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I have bought wood from Hickory and Oak near Decatur, MI and always found a good price and quality.


----------



## SteelerZone (Mar 21, 2017)

If anyone is interested, I have 500 board ft of Kiln dried (1993) red oak for sale. I live in Wheatfield, Indiana.


----------

